# E38 Sport Package



## shifta (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi, im inthe proccess of purchasing a 1997 E38. Im looking at a 1997 740IL with the "Sport Package" ... my question is.. what does this package consist of.. im pretty sure it consists of the shadowline trim and m-parallel wheels, as well as redwood in the interior, but does this package include the Tiptronic or 'Steptronic' transmission? If anyone knows it'd be greately apprecaited.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Be careful with a "1998 iL Sport"*

The Sport Package did not come out until model year 1999.
In 1999 it was only on the 740i, not the 740iL

18-inch Style 37 M-Parallel rims
Blackout or shadowline trim
Lower gear ratio
Vavona redwood interior trim
Possibly the sport steering wheel

For the model year 2000 (production began 3/99) the Sport package became available on 740iL/750iL models, sans the lower gearing.


----------



## shifta (Oct 23, 2003)

*duh*

yeah, i found out that the sport package wasnt available till way later a few days after posting that, i bought the car anyway, i asked the guy who posted the classified for the car and he told me he just went and added a bunch of stuff to retrofit it, such as the wheels and some trim... i bought the car anyway, ive had it about 5 days so far and i love it, best BMW ive ever owned. thanks for your reply mr. wong


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Sounds good! If he put M-Parallels on the car, it will look more like a sport version. I did M-Pars and clear turn signal indicators on my non-sport.









Shadowline trim is a pricey part-swap, but that would make it appear even more sport like from the outside. People have used black out tape and it looks okay from a distance, but not perfect. A real shadowline upgrade is about $1400 in parts!

Side Mouldings 
51-13-8-208-387 L Fender mould. Black 
51-13-8-208-388 R Fender mould.Black 
51-13-8-208-393 L Front door mould.Black 
51-13-8-208-394 R Front door mould.Black 
51-13-8-208-399 L Rear door mould.Black 
51-13-8-208-400 R Rear door mould.Black 
51-13-8-208-389 L Quarter mould.Black 
51-13-8-208-390 R Quarter mould.Black

Roof Trim 
51-13-8-208-403 L Front roof trim black 
51-13-8-208-404 R Front roof trim black 
51-13-8-208-405 L Rear roof trim black 
51-13-8-208-406 R Rear roof trim black

Door window bottom mouldings 
51-21-8-201-469 L Front door window moulding black 
51-21-8-201-470 R Front door window moulding black 
51-21-8-201-473 L Rear door window moulding black 
51-21-8-201-474 R Rear door window moulding black

Bumper trims 
51-11-8-211-577 L Front bumper trim primed 
51-11-8-211-578 R Front bumper trim primed 
51-12-8-211-581 L Rear bumper trim primed 
51-12-8-211-582 L Rear bumper trim primed 
51-12-8-211-576 Center rear bumper trim primed

Hope you continue to enjoy the car! Mark.


----------

